# Hyatt resales



## GTLINZ (Feb 11, 2010)

Any suggestion on Hyatt resellers, specifically for HPP? I will pay a little more to use a reputable company (like Seth Nock) but am looking to likely buy HPP specifically due to abundance of EOY and a 2br summer gold week working best.


----------



## mwwich (Feb 11, 2010)

Try Glenn Wallace at www.TimeshareBIZ.biz.  We just closed on 2 Hyatt resale weeks purchased from Glenn, very smooth transaction.


----------



## GTLINZ (Feb 17, 2010)

mwwich said:


> Try Glenn Wallace at www.TimeshareBIZ.biz.  We just closed on 2 Hyatt resale weeks purchased from Glenn, very smooth transaction.



Thanks for the response. I was hoping for some more leads.


----------



## bdh (Feb 17, 2010)

HPP 1880 point week on EBay, item number 260554535937 - ends in 6 days.

Stroman Realty has a HPP 1880 week.  

Check with Angie at RE/MAX Town Centre (800-699-5095 or 800-259-7100) - note that they may have gone thru a name change recently (not sure what they're called now).

Good Luck!


----------



## GTLINZ (Feb 18, 2010)

bdh said:


> HPP 1880 point week on EBay, item number 260554535937 - ends in 6 days.
> 
> Stroman Realty has a HPP 1880 week.
> 
> ...



Thanks - will check - the ebay is wk 36 (I need 26-29) and I need an eoy. But new leads are great !


----------

